
Show HN: Crypto Toolbox – Track Crypto Assets in Chrome - barnes
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/eaiipppjcplaacihfjkhhdafojoodjpp
======
barnes
Hey HN,

A few months ago I became frustrated that there was no way to easily see the
real-time fiat price of non-uniform amounts of cryptocurrencies. I decided to
do something about it and learned javascript and CSS and began making Crypto
Toolbox.

The project evolved significantly from when I began making to today. I
eventually added portfolio tracking, news aggregation, and price alerts to the
original conversion feature to arrive at what is now Crypto Toolbox.

Ultimately I made this extension in order to fill a need for myself and I hope
others get as much use out of it as I do.

I would love to hear any feedback here or on Twitter where my handle is
@colin_barnes.

~~~
pandasun
Are you planning on making it for Firefox?

~~~
barnes
I don't currently have plans to port it to any other platform but I would
consider it if there is strong interest

